# .300 Win Mag sizzles at 5032 fps



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

If you've been around this site for a while, you may recall a load my friend, Joe, (Bullwinkle)developed to go fast. It's a .300 Winchester case scooped into a can of IMR 3031 and filled to the top (weighs 79 grains). A 30-caliber sabot is fitted with a .22 caliber Hornady 40-grain V-Max sizzling downrange at an incredible 5032 fps. A short demo here:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

OH YA !! things blowing apart before the sound arrives.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow, that's crazy! 5,000+Feet Per Second. Wonder what this does to a coyote.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks for sharing--I'd like to see more targets shot--lol great post---sb*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Fortunately, these loads are too tight for my Browning A-Bolt, so it's up to Joe to do the shooting. He's yet to line up on any varmints with them, because he uses the same gun with 110-grain Hornady spire points or V-Max and it's extremely accurate and hard hitting - hard to beat. The only group fired was about 2 inches at 100 yards - not that good but it's cool when it gets on target.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

nice...talk about catching the grass on fire!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Jonbnks said:


> Wow, that's crazy! 5,000+Feet Per Second. Wonder what this does to a coyote.


Skins them and nails them to C2C's fence.....and he's in Canada


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Skins them and nails them to C2C's fence.....and he's in Canada


 HA!! Good one.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Skins them and nails them to C2C's fence.....and he's in Canada


Hey !!! I resemble that remark ... LOL .. Wish I had a few of those rounds ,wouldn't have to lead anything .


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

Sounds like a barrel burner to me, but, speed kills...


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Probably vaporize the coyote or at least 1/2 of it. Thats some crazy speed for sure, mach 7+.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I'm a bit surprised that the V-Max would hold together. At 5032 fps, I expected to see a spatter of bullet particles. Holy smokes, that's some speed. Good stuff Glen, keep it coming.


----------



## Fitz (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow I wonder what it does to the chamber/action!???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

If you check loading manuals, you'll see that the .300 Win Mag uses a lot of powder (relative term) for light-bullet loads. In fact, I've used 110-grain Hornady spire point loads for 30 years for varmints and they take just as much powder - up to 81 grains. That's all the case holds.

We don't rapid fire the rounds and have yet to see any accuracy trouble. Barrel/throat erosion? It'll happen eventually, but it's too much fun to worry about that stuff.


----------

